# Databases > Oracle Oracle D2k and Oracle Forms & Reports

## jroychaudhuri

What is difference between Oracle D2k and Oracle Forms & Reports?

----------


## rameshpossible

> What is difference between Oracle D2k and Oracle Forms & Reports?



D2k is nothing but developer 2000 suite which consist of  reports 6i and forms6i

----------


## krishnaindia2007

D2k or developer2000 is a g.u.i. Based oracle front-end tool . 
Oracle released the first generation of its front-end development tools with version 5.0 of its rdbms. These products were known as sql*forms 2.0 and rpt. More features were added to the rdbms through versions 5.1, 6.0, 7.0, 7.1, oracle 7.2 etc. From oracle 7.2, the front-end tools also evolved into the product that is now called oracle developer/2000. 
Oracle developer 2000 consists of tools 
oracle forms 
oracle reports 
oracle graphics 
Forms is a tool for designing data entry screens 
Reports is a tool for developing, displaying and printing reports and both these are part of developer 2000

----------

